# Just preordered the 5DIII, price is definitely $3499.99



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

As soon as I heard it was for sure I ran over to one of the biggest Canon dealers in GA, they already had an SKU for it and it's most definitely $3499 body only. I figured I would be first on the list, but I'm actually 4th, but I dont really care since I'll still get one from the first shipment. Nice to see Canon dealers acknowledging it's existence 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2012)

I asked my salesman rep to get on a pre-order list at one of the big national stores, he merely said that the list will open soon.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 1, 2012)

Did they mention a delivery date?


----------



## APBPhoto (Mar 1, 2012)

So if the body is 3499 and a 24-70mm is 2299 with the standard kit discount that would probably be around $5499.
Add a battery grip and we are looking at about $5750, well there goes my tax refund plus a tad more.....


----------



## Nikon (Mar 1, 2012)

Just talked to B&H and Adorama. B&H were tight lipped, Adorama said they may be taking pre-orders next week.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

Can someone please find the correct answer to the following;

1. which kit lens is coming with the 5D3? are there going to be 2 kits?
2. if the price of the body is $3499 then how much will the kit be?
3. how can one justify a $1500 increase on body only? $2000 vs $3500


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Can someone please find the correct answer to the following;
> 
> 1. which kit lens is coming with the 5D3? are there going to be 2 kits?
> 2. if the price of the body is $3499 then how much will the kit be?
> 3. how can one justify a $1500 increase on body only? $2000 vs $3500



Remember, the 5D2 was $2699 when it was released....it's $2000 now only by rebate and cuts. The list price on the Canon site is in fact $2499 right now for the 5D2.


----------



## tonyp (Mar 1, 2012)

That could've been a place holder price put in by the store itself.. possibly based on rumor... you never know


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> 3. how can one justify a $1500 increase on body only? $2000 vs $3500



It's not a $1500 difference. More like an $1100 difference for brand new (at current price). The original starting of the mkii was closer to $2800. And the mkii is how many years old?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

Please keep in mind that you can support this site by buying through some of the links here to go to Adorama or B&H for your pre-orders. Just sayin'...


----------



## cliffwang (Mar 1, 2012)

If 5D3's price is 3.5K, I will either stay with 5D2 or switch to Nikon.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

What price is the 5D3 kit? Anyone know for sure which lens is coming in the kit? 24/70mm or 24/105mm ?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

It could be supply and demand... they obviously have no supply and obviously have demand so they probably could get away charging that until they start getting supply...


----------



## Cinnamon (Mar 1, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > 3. how can one justify a $1500 increase on body only? $2000 vs $3500
> ...



I agree with the other posters that the price increase isn't $1500 since the Mark II's MSRP was considerably higher than the $2,000 it is now.

That being said, maybe the poster's question was how could a current Mark II owner justify the cost of upgrading, rather than how could the company justify the cost increase?


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 1, 2012)

Ugh...Tax write off before the US Tax laws change (depending somewhat upon Nov election results) vs. hope that a pre-christmas Canon discount voucher gets released


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Mar 1, 2012)

Cinnamon said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > ramon123 said:
> ...



Point me to where your finding an mkii new at $2000? Over the holiday period I was seeing $2100 with rebates. Hell, I was seeing used mkii's going for $1900. I buried the idea of going mkii because of the price tag and of course knowing the mkiii is right around the corner. Still though, people are actively buying $1800-1900 used mkii's! $1900 for a used 4 year old body design vs $3500 for brand new body with improvements? Looking at it like that it actually isn't that much of a jump! 

and while to some (mostly the heavy landscape crew), the mkiii isn't the upgrade they've wanted, for most it is! Higher native ISO, 61 pt AF with 41 cross type (compared to 9pt with 1 cross type)...those two points alone are considerable upgrades!


----------



## jwong (Mar 1, 2012)

Cinnamon said:


> I agree with the other posters that the price increase isn't $1500 since the Mark II's MSRP was considerably higher than the $2,000 it is now.
> 
> That being said, maybe the poster's question was how could a current Mark II owner justify the cost of upgrading, rather than how could the company justify the cost increase?



I think it's more of a 1500 increase. For a crop camera user, the 1500 difference is real. For a 5DII owner who is selling the 5DII, it is real because he's selling it compared to a 2000 price for new, not against the original new price.

If Nikon's d800 is selling for 3000, what justifies Canon setting a price of 3500? In actual use, maybe the 5DIII is a lot better than the D800, but based on specs alone, I don't think there's a reason why Canon should charge a premium over what Nikon is offering.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> 3. how can one justify a $1500 increase on body only? $2000 vs $3500



Canon 5D Mark II launched in 2008 for $2699.99

A 5D Mark III in 2012 at $3499.99 would only be an $800 mark up.

Also, remember, the $1999 Mark II pricing was a Christmas special, and is still officially listing at $2,499. Let's be fair and compare apples to apples here, and not apples to oranges.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 1, 2012)

This isn't an answer those that are complaining about the price are going to like, so smite away. 

Canon will charge $3499.99 for the 5D III out of the gate for one reason and one reason only, because they think they can! 

They and their marketing people obviously feel that the market will support the price and that they will still sell a $hit load of these cameras.

Oh and another thing, as for the comparisons to the D800's price, Canon has had time to adjust their pricing since the D800's release and haven't, Canon most likely thinks they have a better all around camera, thus justifying the price.


----------



## BDD (Mar 1, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> If 5D3's price is 3.5K, I will either stay with 5D2 or switch to Nikon.



Both Canon and Nikon have hiked up the cost of their new DSLR's by at least $1000.00. While it is getting that much more expensive at $3500 for the 5D3 ($3149 for the D800 w/ AA and $3449 w/o)...for the features...I think it's not that out of line. I was considering the flagship models to get the features I want. Now we know the features for the 5D3...no need to spend 7k on a 1D-X or $4700 CAD on a D3s or $6k on a D4. For this I'm happy. And know what I'll be getting myself for Xmas. 

Plus, going with Nikon (I'm guessing you mean the D800)...it's a different type of camera...high MP studio/landscape camera.


----------



## kdw75 (Mar 1, 2012)

If it is $3500 for the body only then that means I won't have to justify upgrading my 7D to the wife.

Hopefully though the Federal Reserve will implement a bailout that involves giving everyone a 5D MKIII voucher. :

Hey, these days anything is possible.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 1, 2012)

sigh... as an amateur/enthusiast, i can't see $3,500 (or rather, $4,200 AUD) as being a price that i can justify paying now or ever.... especially as this camera wouldn't be my only camera body.

i am sad.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 1, 2012)

$3499 without high MP! That's it, I'm switching to Nokia! ;D :


----------



## JLBA14 (Mar 1, 2012)

man, 3500$... i live in Van.. so im guessing its gonna be like 3700.. . Canon better have one big feature that will put the icing on the cake, come announcement time.


----------



## pedro (Mar 1, 2012)

*I've just seen this. Price increases have been discussed back in 2010 already...*
_"Many people have commented that the price tag for the EOS 5D Mark III will be unusually high, but I strongly question that theory. Canon have, more often than not, priced their cameras at roughly the same price as the replacement model and often even less expensive."_And his guess unfortunately was wrong...
_"My guess is that where the 5D began the DSLR revolution for indie filmmakers, the 5D Mark III will take it further to levels that rock the very core of modern filmmaking in television and cinema."_

http://kriskoster.com/2010/09/canon-5d-mark-iii-release/

As we are talking about price tags: what will be the on-line price in let's say 12 month from now? 
As a comparison only: D800 price tag at retail shops: CHF 3398 vs CHF 2600 at online-shops. 
Thx. You may indicate the situation in the U.S., because we are often quite close. The US$ often is taken for pricing in CHF.
Thank you!


----------



## Thethieme (Mar 1, 2012)

When it comes to buying camera equipment it really sucks living in Sweden. If the price is 3500 usd, we will most likely be paying 30000-35000 sek here. Thats 4400-5200 usd. Even though the dollar is about 6,7sek the price most often is 1usd=10 sek. Luckily i will be in the US june-september. While there I will pick up a 5diii and a 85L. The 85 is 22000sek (again 10 times the price in dollars which is 2200). 22000 sek is 3200 usd. Yeah, Swedish prices suck.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 1, 2012)

Just because the preorder price is $3499.99, doesn't mean the retail price will be that. Yes, it's a good indication, but until the MSRP is announced by Canon we won't know for sure.

That being said, I was skeptical at first (thinking that $3500 _must_ be the kit price), but that number is consistently mentioned. I'm starting to believe it. Maybe just an echo chamber, maybe the truth. Only time will tell.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Did they mention a delivery date?



He said he wasn't sure but he should know tomorrow and if not definitely by Monday.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Can someone please find the correct answer to the following;
> 
> 1. which kit lens is coming with the 5D3? are there going to be 2 kits?
> 2. if the price of the body is $3499 then how much will the kit be?
> 3. how can one justify a $1500 increase on body only? $2000 vs $3500



It's not fair to compare the current price of the 5DII. The 5DII was $2700 initially so really the difference is $800.


----------



## RC (Mar 1, 2012)

Dang, I was hoping the $3500 was an error and it was going to be $3000 or less.  Well I can't afford one now anyway even if it is $2500. If figure I'm a year away and hopefully the price will slide below 3K. Maybe there will a less expensive version without video.

Glad to see the same battery as 7D


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

tonyp said:


> That could've been a place holder price put in by the store itself.. possibly based on rumor... you never know



Nope, it wasn't. They got the SKU last night and he said that is definitely the final price. These guys have a great relationship with Canon and I have a great relationship with them. Plus the guy that gave me the price got absolutely no information from the web, that price was solely based on the SKU they have for it.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

Also everyone needs to take the weakness of the US dollar into account, it definitely isn't what it was in 2008. I think they are just trying to be safe in case the currency exchange gets any weaker.

And plus, you're still getting a camera with specs that are not trailing too far behind the 1DX, but for over $3000 less!


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 1, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Just because the preorder price is $3499.99, doesn't mean the retail price will be that. Yes, it's a good indication, but until the MSRP is announced by Canon we won't know for sure.
> 
> That being said, I was skeptical at first (thinking that $3500 _must_ be the kit price), but that number is consistently mentioned. I'm starting to believe it. Maybe just an echo chamber, maybe the truth. Only time will tell.



I'm hoping the MSRP will come down even a couple of hundred bucks?? :-\


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

RC said:


> Dang, I was hoping the $3500 was an error and it was going to be $3000 or less.  Well I can't afford one now anyway even if it is $2500. If figure I'm a year away and hopefully the price will slide below 3K. Maybe there will a less expensive version without video.



There is, it's called the 5D Mark II  But seriously I'm sure the price will come down by Christmas time.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> I'm hoping the MSRP will come down even a couple of hundred bucks?? :-\



I'm sure it will, it's just a question of when, maybe Xmas 2012? But hell if you can pay $3300 you should be able to pay $3500.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 1, 2012)

Any suggestion on the best place to steal one?


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 1, 2012)

I've seen the 5DmkIII listed on Teds (here in Australia) for AUD$4200 body only, or AUD$6800 with "24-70mm" (I note it doesn't say "24-70mm II"!) 

My experience over several years is that Teds list / marked prices are usually higher than some other bricks and mortar stores, however some Teds staff are willing to give a generous discount / reduction. 

As with most electronic products, I expect the price of the 5DmkIII to reduce as time progresses, so that probably by the end of 2012 it will be selling substantially cheaper, and there will also be products available via SE Asia or the grey market, cheaper again. 

I look forward to people buying, using, enjoying the 5DmkIII and sharing great photographs from it. 

Happy photography everyone! 8)

Paul


----------



## corntrollio (Mar 1, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Also everyone needs to take the weakness of the US dollar into account, it definitely isn't what it was in 2008. I think they are just trying to be safe in case the currency exchange gets any weaker.



How does the price of the 5D3 in yen vs. the 5D2 in yen compare? My impression was that Canon tends to set pricing in yen, which is much stronger now than before, which was heavily discussed in the 24-70 2.8 II threads. 

In addition, it's completely unfair to say the rumored price for the 5D3 is $1500 more than the 5D2, since $2000 is the street price of the 5D2 after several years of the camera being available. It's more fair to compare the rumored price to the original MSRP of the 5D2 when released.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 1, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> jalbfb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping the MSRP will come down even a couple of hundred bucks?? :-\
> ...



If released at $3500, and if the pricing follows a similar trajectory as the mkII, we should see pricing (after rebate) getting close to $3000 by Christmas 2013, and around $2700 by Christmas 2014.

You make a good point though. A difference of a couple of hundred dollars isn't really significant. I'm a broke amateur that was planning on spending around $3500 for the kit, but one way or another I'll come up with the difference.


----------



## RealityCheck (Mar 1, 2012)

I do not know why so many people are complaining about the price in conjunction with the mp... just ignorant consumers mislead by marketing I guess.
1) You do not know for certain what the specifications are yet to be whining about them (though we will see in hours).
2) You do not know what performance the camera will have across the very broad spectrum of photography.
3) YOU DO NOT NEED SUPER HIGH MEGAPIXELS FOR ANYTHING! You simply need to learn more about the art of photography, and stop sitting in front of your computer hoping for some gigapixel pervcam to come along.
4) Super megapixels do not make the camera more suited to any type of photography than another. Medium format cameras have higher megapixels because they have larger sensors! Larger sensors have higher resolve. In addition, the supposedly best performing MF body (PhaseOne/180) uses pixel binning to get that performance - which lowers the pixel count as far as capturing detail. All you ignorant pixelhounds need to learn about the technology and stop listening to what some marketing team or other technology blind consumer tells you.
The more pixels crammed into a smaller sensor the less broad the cameras use becomes. Sure, there is certainly a sweet spot (usage/sacrifice) but without a change in the way cmos sensors are designed/made we have already started seeing diminishing returns - such as the shooting requirements for the D800 where tripods and lighting will be the norm instead of just walking around with a camera like we all need these tools to do in some capacity.

Canon had lead this tier of photography since the 5DmkII came out. They feel they have improved the body in all regards of that tier - hence the initial selling price.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 1, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I'm sure it will, it's just a question of when, maybe Xmas 2012? But hell if you can pay $3300 you should be able to pay $3500.



Do you work for Canon?


----------



## Cinnamon (Mar 1, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Cinnamon said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Alaimo said:
> ...



I'm not seeing Mark II's for $2k now, but over the holidays Newegg had it for $1999, and other major retailers had it for $2k as well. Some people on the forum also ordered from Henry's (the Canadian site the CR guy posted about) for around the same, too. 

The Mk II is more expensive after the holidays, what I was trying to say is the Mk II _could_ be bought for $2,000 new, but only now after several years on the market. The fact that its original MSRP was about $700 more makes this, like others have also pointed out, an $800 increase, rather than a $1500 increase.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Mar 1, 2012)

distant.star said:


> Any suggestion on the best place to steal one?



Talk to the guy who recently stole gear at one of the tradeshows.

Never fear ... I have an alternative, you could sell your plasma ... at $50 bucks a pop, you could be the prooud owner of a mk III in just 70 plasma sales!


----------



## rocketdesigner (Mar 1, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Please keep in mind that you can support this site by buying through some of the links here to go to Adorama or B&H for your pre-orders. Just sayin'...



With the traffic/page views CR guy is getting this week, his ad revenue will probably pay for a mk III


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 1, 2012)

rocketdesigner said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Please keep in mind that you can support this site by buying through some of the links here to go to Adorama or B&H for your pre-orders. Just sayin'...
> ...



This release has created more buzz than anything else recently. Can you tell when the releases happen from the picture?


----------



## Nikon (Mar 1, 2012)

rocketdesigner said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestion on the best place to steal one?
> ...



First you need the Mark III finder app. Watch the video here, this guy is able to 'borrow' one: http://blog.chasejarvis.com/blog/2011/10/canon-5d-markiii-camera/


----------



## BDD (Mar 1, 2012)

kdw75 said:


> If it is $3500 for the body only then that means I won't have to justify upgrading my 7D to the wife.
> 
> Hopefully though the Federal Reserve will implement a bailout that involves giving everyone a 5D MKIII voucher. :
> 
> Hey, these days anything is possible.



Why wouldn't you have to justify the upgrade to the warden??  Do you not need permission for everything? The 5D3 @ $3500 is more than double the cost of a 7D (a great camera in itself...maybe one of the best non-FF DSLRs if not the best). 

I like your voucher idea. If only...


----------



## BDD (Mar 1, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> $3499 without high MP! That's it, I'm switching to Nokia! ;D :



No high MP = RELIEF & happiness for moi.  Will be my next DSLR purchase.

Guess i will be jumping ship after all (have been a Nikon shooter for the past 30 years). Will start buying Canon glass (so much to choose from) and accessories.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Just because the preorder price is $3499.99, doesn't mean the retail price will be that. Yes, it's a good indication, but until the MSRP is announced by Canon we won't know for sure.
> 
> That being said, I was skeptical at first (thinking that $3500 _must_ be the kit price), but that number is consistently mentioned. I'm starting to believe it. Maybe just an echo chamber, maybe the truth. Only time will tell.



Quick question, if you pre order do you pay the MSRP price or do you pay the retail price once the product becomes avaivable?


----------



## sailingsilkeborg (Mar 1, 2012)

I went to the store of a major retailer that also runs a major online camera/electronics site (One Call) at 1:00 PST, and they did not know what the camera was going to retail at, nor what dealer cost is going to be. The sales guy checked their internal pricing data base and could only tell me "it may be around $3500" retail. That may be where it ends up, but he clearly did not know for sure even now. He didn't invite me to "preorder" at that price, even though he knows I'm a serious buyer.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 1, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> $3499 without high MP! That's it, I'm switching to Nokia! ;D :





RealityCheck said:


> I do not know why so many people are complaining about the price in conjunction with the mp... just ignorant consumers mislead by marketing I guess.
> 1) You do not know for certain what the specifications are yet to be whining about them (though we will see in hours).
> 2) You do not know what performance the camera will have across the very broad spectrum of photography.
> 3) YOU DO NOT NEED SUPER HIGH MEGAPIXELS FOR ANYTHING! You simply need to learn more about the art of photography, and stop sitting in front of your computer hoping for some gigapixel pervcam to come along.
> ...



Sarcasm!

I'm actually part of the tent pitching club with this release. I have to sit on my hands until close to September though.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

The 5D3/24-105 kit showed up here: http://www.photoprice.ca/product/03870/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-with-EF-24-105-IS-Kit-price.html

No prices as of yet but it is an indication those two items might be bundled together.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

I spoke too soon - they seem to have the place holder for the 5D3/27-70 II kit too: http://www.photoprice.ca/product/03869/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-with-24-70-II-Kit-price.html


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 1, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> jalbfb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping the MSRP will come down even a couple of hundred bucks?? :-\
> ...



Maybe my thinking is off or my budget is a little different, but if I'm thinking of something I need or really want, and it turns out costing $3499 instead of the $3000 I was hoping for, well I might complain a little, but I'd still find the money or wait a little until I have the difference. I think most (not all, most) people, if they can spend $3000 on the camera they can spend $3499?


----------



## BDD (Mar 1, 2012)

RedEye said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Just because the preorder price is $3499.99, doesn't mean the retail price will be that. Yes, it's a good indication, but until the MSRP is announced by Canon we won't know for sure.
> ...



You'll likely be paying the pre-order price. Which isn't likely to change for at least a year. Depending on where you live. Up here in Toronto prices aren't very negotiable. Especially for new cameras. The cost for the 5D2 didn't get a $700 discount till early this year (down to $1999.95 CAD from the original $2800 debut price...incidentally, the cost has just gone up to $2500 CAD in Toronto...no matter since I'll be buying a 5D3).


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 1, 2012)

(one more attempt at posting)

Before Ted's Camera 5D Mark III link went down

I compared prices BH vs them to get ratios

The D800 is 79% (BH - $3000 vs Teds - $3800)
The D4 is 76% (BH - 6000 vs Teds - $7900)
The 5D Mark II is 92% (BH - $2400 vs Ted's - $2600)

Ted's price 5D Mark III - $4200
Suggesting a range of $3200 - $3800 for the 5D Mark III.

Oh, The Ted's link did go down about 9:30 am their time... hmmm, wonder if they got a phone call


----------



## dnie (Mar 1, 2012)

Good camera. In Australia, it costs 6500 A$ for a kit with 24-70mm f/2.8 II L.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it will, it's just a question of when, maybe Xmas 2012? But hell if you can pay $3300 you should be able to pay $3500.
> ...



Nope, just an educated guess based on the information available. I'm certain about the $3500 price tag, but any guess I make about the price coming down is as good as yours, just speculation.


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 1, 2012)

the 5D2 was announced 17-sep-2008, with a $2700 price tag
back then (105 yen/usd), that was 285.000 yen

fast forward, and today (81 yen/usd) 285.000 yen are exactly $3500

so that's a very, very fair point to make

but also: the D800 sells for $3000, and I don't see it lacking in many respects...


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 2, 2012)

sailingsilkeborg said:


> I went to the store of a major retailer that also runs a major online camera/electronics site (One Call) at 1:00 PST, and they did not know what the camera was going to retail at, nor what dealer cost is going to be. The sales guy checked their internal pricing data base and could only tell me "it may be around $3500" retail. That may be where it ends up, but he clearly did not know for sure even now. He didn't invite me to "preorder" at that price, even though he knows I'm a serious buyer.



You're talking about one salesman at a shop, and I'm sure he'll tell you tomorrow that you can preorder for $3500. And do you have a personal relationship with these people or are you just another customer walking into a photo store? Is this store one of the 17 stores that Canon chose to carry the C300?

In my situation, I know the people at the shop very well, and have spent over $20k there in the last year. They are also the biggest canon dealer in Georgia. They didn't invite me to do anything, I went in there with $4k and demanded that I get one of the first ones they get. They wouldn't take my money, but they put me on the list. I asked if they thought it might be any cheaper or more expensive, and they said no, not to worry because they already had the SKU in the computer for it, $3499.99.

People have been saying $3500 all over the web and they said the same thing, meaning that is the set price until proven otherwise. I go to the shop, and they say $3500. If that's not enough for someone to believe that it's going to be $3500, they must really really want it to be cheaper. See when you really want something, you'll cling onto any little shred of evidence that you may be right. Even if you read 10 articles contradicting your belief, you'll only focus on the one article you found just to hold on to that little piece of hope. It's called confirmation bias, and if you have a brain this affects you, and that's ok, it affects me too. But in this situation I am indifferent, if it cost $4000 I wouldn't care, and if it cost $3000 I wouldn't care.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 2, 2012)

rocketdesigner said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestion on the best place to steal one?
> ...




Good idea. Can you give me his number?


----------



## distant.star (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you for saving us from ourselves!!




RealityCheck said:


> I do not know why so many people are complaining about the price in conjunction with the mp... just ignorant consumers mislead by marketing I guess.
> 1) You do not know for certain what the specifications are yet to be whining about them (though we will see in hours).
> 2) You do not know what performance the camera will have across the very broad spectrum of photography.
> 3) YOU DO NOT NEED SUPER HIGH MEGAPIXELS FOR ANYTHING! You simply need to learn more about the art of photography, and stop sitting in front of your computer hoping for some gigapixel pervcam to come along.
> ...


----------



## edy4eva (Mar 2, 2012)

I've owned the 5DII for almost 3 years now. It is an excellent camera with small annoyances. 
I was hoping the the 5DIII would have a built-in flash/wireless controller and would be downsized by a notch (width wise).
Price wise it should have been put in the same market with D800. I was thinking of switching camps after seeing what the D800 is capable of, combined with Nikon having some decent light wide angle primes.

But after seeing that Canon released a couple of stabilised wide angle primes (the 24mm and 28mm) and seeing the the 5DIII isn't that much of a leap forward (save for the improvement in AF, continuous speed shooting and the LED's aspect ratio) it will be a hard sell for me.

I will be keeping the 5DII for a lot longer than I thought, getting rid of the 24-105 and investing in the 24mm f2.8 IS.


----------



## jaduffy007 (Mar 2, 2012)

BDD said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > If 5D3's price is 3.5K, I will either stay with 5D2 or switch to Nikon.
> ...



What currency are you using? US Dollar, D800 is 2999. D800E is 3299. D800 at 1.2 crop is 5fps at 25MP without grip. ISO performance will very likely be comparable once downsized to match 22MP. From this, I draw a very different conclusion.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 2, 2012)

RedEye said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Just because the preorder price is $3499.99, doesn't mean the retail price will be that. Yes, it's a good indication, but until the MSRP is announced by Canon we won't know for sure.
> ...



_I'll expand the answer a little bit to head off any other questions. Any one else with preorder experience please confirm or refute what I'm saying, as I've never personally preordered something with a demand (or pricetag) as big as this._

Any honest place waits to charge your card until they have one in hand to ship, and will charge you the current price if it is the same or less than the price you pre-ordered at, and if the price is higher they should give you the option to opt-out before charging.

Now, most place wont go below MSRP (and may even be above MSRP) until either the supply picks up, or the demand drops. So to specifically answer your question, expect to pay every penny of the MSRP on a preorder of an item as hot as this.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd guess that Canon's view is that the 5D mk3 is a departure for the line bringing in features that had previously only been on offer with the 1Ds hence thinking they can get away with a higher price.

Another thing to consider is I'd say that the generations between cameras seem to be getting longer amd higher launch price gives more room for price drops over an extended lifetime. If the 5D mk3 is say $500 cheaper this time next year then the perception of value will likely be greater than if it had launched at that price and stayed there, meanwhile Canon will be bringing in larger profits from early adopters who'll probabley buy reguardless.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 2, 2012)

bvukich said:


> _I'll expand the answer a little bit to head off any other questions. Any one else with preorder experience please confirm or refute what I'm saying, as I've never personally preordered something with a demand (or pricetag) as big as this._
> 
> Any honest place waits to charge your card until they have one in hand to ship, and will charge you the current price if it is the same or less than the price you pre-ordered at, and if the price is higher they should give you the option to opt-out before charging.



I'm going to disagree with you on this one.

In my experience, most Canon dealers stand by the "money talks" motto when customers want to get in line for new product launches. They will not be willing to give up a pre-order position to some one who can't back up their order with cold hard cash. You don't always need 100% up-front, but pre-orders on announcement days usually require a $1000 deposit (or more) to show intent. Otherwise, everyone and their brother would call up screaming "put me on the list" - and then when the shop calls 6 weeks later to tell them their 5D Mark III just arrived, they might change their mind and the shop would be out the wholesale money on their product orders. Not smart business.

And don't worry - stores will know first thing tomorrow what Canon's MAP and MSRP pricing is for the 5D3. This is one of the biggest product launches in Canon's history, so the prices will be set from the start. And the MAP guarantees that all stores will be selling for the same price.

So - needless to say - anyone who wants a Canon 5D Mark III will need to shell out some serious coin to get on a pre-order list. It's just the nature of the beast. The shops are not going to put themselves at risk on the whims of thousands of photographers dreaming of the next best camera, only to have them back out weeks later when they can't come up with the cash.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 2, 2012)

I am not liking how supposedly people who have connections to authorized dealers are able to put their preorder in before the camera has even been officially announced. I know that this is the way of the world and there are always perks to who you know but it's unfair in my book. How many preorders do you think bhphotovideo is going to get? Does anyone think that it will be worthwhile to place a preorder with one of the major online dealers? Or just wait until stores have it in stock?


----------



## nighstar (Mar 2, 2012)

my question regarding preordering is when will the camera actually ship? because while i may not have the money now, if the camera isn't shipping until June i could probably have the money by then. so i would like to put in a preorder ASAP as it's probably only those who preorder who will get the camera that soon.....

...i guess i will have to call my local store and hope that they know the shipping date. :/


----------



## eeek (Mar 2, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> I am not liking how supposedly people who have connections to authorized dealers are able to put their preorder in before the camera has even been officially announced. I know that this is the way of the world and there are always perks to who you know but it's unfair in my book. How many preorders do you think bhphotovideo is going to get? Does anyone think that it will be worthwhile to place a preorder with one of the major online dealers? Or just wait until stores have it in stock?



Eh, grain of salt. I don't believe them for one second. They didn't preorder.


----------



## Penn Jennings (Mar 2, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > _I'll expand the answer a little bit to head off any other questions. Any one else with preorder experience please confirm or refute what I'm saying, as I've never personally preordered something with a demand (or pricetag) as big as this._
> ...



For a lot of people, $3,500 is nothing. The waiting list might be 50 names long while the first shipment might only be 5 bodies. They don't care if a few credit cards get declined, they will simply move on to the next name and credit card. Charging customers prior to even having the product on hand for the first time is a VERY poor business practice. I've never even heard of a reputable business charging a deposit for a product like a Canon camera body that they have never even had on had.

I've only seen the "deposit" practice with very expensive products, products with low demands or products that require ordering, i.e. car, homes, speciality items etc. Even at $3,500, it will be months before supply catches up to demand I bet.

However, maybe I've been REALLY lucky in my dealings with photographic equipment retailers.


----------



## squarebox (Mar 2, 2012)

to those talking about the prices going up, comapred tot he MK2... in actualality from teh JPY side they haven't. The USD was trading at 108 yen to the dollar back in 2008 when the MKII was released. The USD is now trading at 80 yen to the dollar. THat alone would justify the seemingly 25% increase in the price of the 5D MK3.

One thing that is a shame is that all the new lens and bodies coming out this year will have be based on the new exchange rate, meaning I won't be able to buy stuff for a 30% discount by buying from the US and having it shipped over.


----------



## darkmatter2k12 (Mar 2, 2012)

With that price i'll better buy Nikon d800.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 2, 2012)

i think the price is right, they scared me with that 1DX pricing!
ill take two!!!


----------



## jwong (Mar 2, 2012)

squarebox said:


> to those talking about the prices going up, comapred tot he MK2... in actualality from teh JPY side they haven't. The USD was trading at 108 yen to the dollar back in 2008 when the MKII was released. The USD is now trading at 80 yen to the dollar. THat alone would justify the seemingly 25% increase in the price of the 5D MK3.
> 
> One thing that is a shame is that all the new lens and bodies coming out this year will have be based on the new exchange rate, meaning I won't be able to buy stuff for a 30% discount by buying from the US and having it shipped over.



Except that Canon's competition is pricing their offering at $3000. That is the market. If the 5DIII is $500 better than Nikon's D800, then Canon scored a coup with the 5DIII design. Unfortunately, specwise, it is not obvious that the 5DIII is a lot better than the D800. I'll wait for the reviews to come out comparing the two. Will I get a D800? No, but I'll be tempted to get a discounted 5DII and a new lens for the same cost.


----------



## sailingsilkeborg (Mar 2, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> sailingsilkeborg said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the store of a major retailer that also runs a major online camera/electronics site (One Call) at 1:00 PST, and they did not know what the camera was going to retail at, nor what dealer cost is going to be. The sales guy checked their internal pricing data base and could only tell me "it may be around $3500" retail. That may be where it ends up, but he clearly did not know for sure even now. He didn't invite me to "preorder" at that price, even though he knows I'm a serious buyer.
> ...


I was just about to write a "jump back, dude" response to this, when it occurred to me that you probably thought I was a doubting Thomas about your preorder experience, rather than just a guy who had a contrasting experience at a different location. Sorry if you took it that way, that's not what was intended.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 2, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> I am not liking how supposedly people who have connections to authorized dealers are able to put their preorder in before the camera has even been officially announced. I know that this is the way of the world and there are always perks to who you know but it's unfair in my book. How many preorders do you think bhphotovideo is going to get? Does anyone think that it will be worthwhile to place a preorder with one of the major online dealers? Or just wait until stores have it in stock?



I didn't actually pay for it, I'm just on a list to get one of the first ones that arrives, that's all. I'm pretty sure they'll let anyone do it, I just got there early When they do arrive, they call me, I go pay for it.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 2, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> I'm going to disagree with you on this one.
> 
> In my experience, most Canon dealers stand by the "money talks" motto when customers want to get in line for new product launches. They will not be willing to give up a pre-order position to some one who can't back up their order with cold hard cash. You don't always need 100% up-front, but pre-orders on announcement days usually require a $1000 deposit (or more) to show intent. Otherwise, everyone and their brother would call up screaming "put me on the list" - and then when the shop calls 6 weeks later to tell them their 5D Mark III just arrived, they might change their mind and the shop would be out the wholesale money on their product orders. Not smart business.
> 
> So - needless to say - anyone who wants a Canon 5D Mark III will need to shell out some serious coin to get on a pre-order list. It's just the nature of the beast. The shops are not going to put themselves at risk on the whims of thousands of photographers dreaming of the next best camera, only to have them back out weeks later when they can't come up with the cash.



I went in there with cash and they told me it wasn't necessary, told me I was 4th on the list and assured me I would have one from the first shipment. Granted I go there all the time and rarely leave without spending at least a grand, so they know I'm good for it. I'm not sure if they made an exception or if they're doing it for anyone, I didn't ask.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 2, 2012)

sailingsilkeborg said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > sailingsilkeborg said:
> ...



It's cool man, just having one of those moments. Anyways, I hope you have better luck getting your preorder in soon, hopefully they'll be able to do it tomorrow for you.


----------



## eeek (Mar 2, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I went in there with cash and they told me it wasn't necessary, told me I was 4th on the list and assured me I would have one from the first shipment. Granted I go there all the time and rarely leave without spending at least a grand, so they know I'm good for it. I'm not sure if they made an exception or if they're doing it for anyone, I didn't ask.



I'd tell you that too, if I was selling cameras. Congrats- you didn't do anything special.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 2, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> If 5D3's price is 3.5K, I will either stay with 5D2 or switch to Nikon.


You do know if you switch to Nikon you will still have to spend 

1)1000+ dollars to upgrade your computer
2) 200+ dollars to buys new CF cards
3) Proobable new lenses.

Will be way more then he 500 dollar diffrence. Just saying.


----------



## poker_jake85 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nikon D800 it is for 3000


----------



## Orion (Mar 2, 2012)

poker_jake85 said:


> Nikon D800 it is for 3000



wow! you are right!

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Penn Jennings (Mar 2, 2012)

XanuFoto said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > If 5D3's price is 3.5K, I will either stay with 5D2 or switch to Nikon.
> ...



I'd go a step further.

From my point view, I have more invested in Canon lenses, flashes, remotes and other accessories than I do in my primary body. I would guess that same fact is true for most people that would be considering a 5D Mark III. 

As it stands, the 5D Mark II is a very nice camera. In fact, I'd guess that people will continue using it very successfully for many years to come. It's not like the 5D Mark IIs will produce lower quality images in 24 hours.

Assuming that the two statements above are true, I feel like anyone talking about switching to Nikon can't have any real money invested in gear (Or they have thousands to throw away, this doesn't apply to them). Therefore they are unlikely to actually go spend the $5,000+ to get a Nikon body, flash and a pro lens or two. So why do people insist on talking about switching to Nikon when there have been no "hands on" experiences comparing both cameras? It just seems like whining, some sort of saber rattling and/or trolling.

Unless of course you are purely chasing MP and not image quality, high ISO performance, noise, etc.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 2, 2012)

eeek said:


> I'd tell you that too, if I was selling cameras. Congrats- you didn't do anything special.



Man why don't you piss off and go rain on someone else's parade. I was just trying to let everyone know that the price was $3499.99 and that I was positive, and from the looks of it I was 100% correct.

I never said I did anything special, I just did what I needed to do to ensure that I got a camera from the first shipment, call it preordering, getting put on the waiting list, whatever. The only reason I even brought up the preorder was to explain how I was so sure it was $3499. 

Why they would accept preorders so early you're wondering? Maybe because the thing is shipping THIS MONTH!


----------



## eeek (Mar 2, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> eeek said:
> 
> 
> > I'd tell you that too, if I was selling cameras. Congrats- you didn't do anything special.
> ...



This is also a PM that Axilrod sent me:


No subject) 
« Sent to: eeek on: Today at 01:34:45 PM » Reply
Quote
Delete



The ****** is your problem you troll? Why is it so F______ hard for you to believe someone pre-ordered a camera? Are you that F______ jealous you can't get one or something?



Gear: Canon 5D Mark II | EF 14mm f/2.8L II | EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II | 35mm f/1.4L | 50mm f/1.2L | 85mm f/1.2L II| 135mm f/2L | 
Accessories: Dynamic Perception Stage Zero Dolly, Redrock Cinema Deluxe Bundle, Zacuto EVF, Manfrotto 504HDV, Cinevate Atlas 10 Slider w/501HDV, Marshall Monitors
_________________________________________________

You may have went to a camera shop. You may have asked about a 5D III. You have had a company tell you they would preorder. They may have guessed the price was $3,500. But not one bit of this is new news. At all. Again, you aren't special. Nothing you did was amazing.


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 2, 2012)

This is just crap!
I called a Swedish reseller that is one of the big once.
We chitchatted for a while about the 5D3 and then I asked about preorder price.

31 000 Swedish kronor

translated

4 654.805 U.S. dollars


----------

